# San Bernardino, California City AC Shelter Female Puppy



## Zeusthegsd143 (Nov 24, 2014)

Listed as a mix but is not.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

San Bernardino, California -- this is a very high-kill shelter. 

Hopefully Westside, GSR/Burbank or Coastal will go pull this pup....please share that listing on their FB pages, if you still have it on your phone.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Not sure why they say she's a mix. Not sure if that makes her more or less adoptable.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

I emailed the 3 So Cal rescues, just to be sure they know about her.


----------



## Zeusthegsd143 (Nov 24, 2014)

Thanks!!! I know for a fact this puppy is purebred. If they'd list it, it would be easier to adopt out. Anyone who owns purebred gsds know this pup is full breed.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

When you say you 'know for a fact,' is it because you know where she came from, by chance?


----------



## rjstrotz (Jan 16, 2014)

*Puppy Girl at SanBernardino, CA shelter*

I called the SanBernardino shelter in Southern California. There are 20 people
on the adoption list waiting to adopt this little girl (whether pure GSD or not) as of today, 12/29/14 at 11:55 Pacific Standard Time.

So, looks like this little one will get adopted. I sure hope she's going to an actual home as opposed to a Rescue Group who will hold her and make her
wait to get adopted out. I realize that Rescue Groups have their place in getting dogs adopted... but, first choice should ALWAYS go to a good family.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Actually, she'd be way better off going to a rescue group that would SCREEN the home. She'd have a much higher shot of getting a GOOD home (and they'd almost certainly put her in foster care, due to her age, so she'd live with a family while they screen applications).

Last time I got a dog out of San Bernardino, they asked for my name, address, and CC number -- nothing more. There was not a single question about _me_, or where the dog would be going. They'll give her to anyone with the adoption fee, even if it's to live outside on a chain in a junkyard.


----------

